
Jupyter-radare2 – A simple Radare2 Jupyter kernel for tutorials or taking notes - guedou
https://github.com/guedou/jupyter-radare2
======
mynegation
For those who - like me - expected to see a link to radare in the README, it
is the set of reverse engineering tools for Linux.
[http://www.radare.org/r/](http://www.radare.org/r/)

~~~
guedou
Links added! Thanks for the feedback.

------
hjek
I was trying to use _radare2_ some time ago when reverse engineering a printer
driver. I couldn't grok it, so I gave up and just used `hd` and `grep`.

~~~
strangecasts
Have you checked out the _cutter_ GUI
([https://github.com/radareorg/cutter](https://github.com/radareorg/cutter))?
I found it helped a bit for me.

~~~
hjek
> Cutter is not aimed at existing radare2 users. It instead focuses on those
> whose are not yet radare2 users because of the learning curve, because they
> don't like CLI applications or because of the difficulty/instability of
> radare2.

 _That 's_ what I was looking for. (I do like CLI applications though.)

Thanks.

